# Speed problems (again)



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It is taking forever to get on the site again. It seems to be an intermittant problem at the moment, but makes it pretty much useless right now. I have had to wait several minutes just to get to the forums main page.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I just saw it too. I am keeping any eye on it. 

The good news is its NOT the server, the bad news is its whoever provides access to the backbone to our ISP.

Last time we had a speed issue it was a router problem.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I see it too. We will stay on top of it. Thanks RKing.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

2:02pm - speed looks OK from Nevele.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The speeds are jumping all over the place. I am monitoring the server now, sometimes I get 25ms acces time from the server and other times that climbs to over 300 ms.

25 is good, 300 is bad. 

Time to kick the ISP.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Its much better than this morning...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Our ISP is now working on the issue. 

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Its only some pages. The threads seem to come up fast, but the index.php and home.php pages are really slow... :shrug:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

When I reset the weather, the page loaded much quicker. Maybe its the weather function? Or am I barking up the wrong tree? That would explain why its the index.php and home.php pages...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Seems to be mostly the index page for me, although others are occassionally slow too.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Wish I knew James. Looking at the error log I have another idea of what I think it is. But I will hold of on saying what it is.

I will just say there has been NO CHANGE of those two pages today and for most of the day they were loading in under a half a second, and now they are sometimes taking 30 seconds or more.

Somethings up.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Since the index.php and home.php are most of the problem, that is why I thought about the weather... When I get a report, the page loads quickly, when it says "no data" or something like that, the page takes 15 seconds. I'm not sure if its the script that times out or what... Just a guess...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Let me remove the weather from the home.php and see what that does.

There is a totally new version of the weather I will install tommorow that is supposed to have a lot of bug fixes. 

I may just have to install it today if thats the case.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Cool, I actually use the weather feature all the time... I'd hate to give it up.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok weather is GONE from the home.php page.

Let me know what you see for speed diffrences between home.php and index.php


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

So far, much faster!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Should I go ahead and take it off the main page as well?

I don't have time today to install the new weather program.

I can put up the weather offline box like I did on the home.php page.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

good idea!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I think James F hit the jackpot. It looks like the weather hack was the culprit. Maybe we should make you an honorary admin


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol: don't you dare!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

MUCH better. Good work guys!!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

James was half correct. 

The weather was on of the problems, it seems as though the MSNBC weather changed the code they used to let you know when the forecast was last updated, because our servers are set to pull the latest weather once an hour we always had the latest forecast, however the timestamp on the data made no sense to the server, so everytime someone loaded a page with weather on it, the server tried to connect to MSNBC and get the forecast again...

This problem is fixed in the new software version. 

The other problem was that the server was being attacked by a worm. We are unix based so it didn't cause us harm, but did tie up our bandwidth. Our ISP has filtered out the address's which were hammering on the server. 

I really hate it when everything is running so good and then BOOM it just stops working for no good reason. 

But things are MUCH better now.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes I second the nomination of James F as admin. All those in favor raise your hands.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I vote yes (If it means I can be unlocked from the dungon in Chris's basement!) :lol:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I'd been having problems all yesterday, and this morning - but it's fine now.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

If I remeber correctly this si the way i got elected moderstor of another site amny moons agao. Congrats James.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Houston (or Central Connecticut) we have a problem again! It just started being far less responsive.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Horrible. Absolutely horrible right now...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Page generated in 0.3114229 seconds 

No problems here!

This morning it was showing 48.492392 seconds or more.

Your on a dialup Mark, hand up and try getting on again. (Damn those 56k modems)


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

You're right. It was my connection, as I tried another webpage and it was the same. The page generated time is fine. Sorry for the false alarm!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well it flys now. Scott fixed the problem. Now I can set DBSTalk as my homepage!


----------

